# Unable to edit .MOV file with Win. Movie Maker



## servantwarrior (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a windows xp o.s. I can't edit a quicktime .mov file because windows movie maker does not support the file type. I changed the file name from .mov to .mpg just to see what the program would say and it said: 

"Picture 001.mpg cannot be imported because the codec required to play the file is not installed on your computer. If you have already tried to download and install the codec, close and restart Windows Movie Maker, and then try to import the file again."

I used "GSpot" from "free-codecs.com" to try to ID what codec I needed but that didn't get me anywhere. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lister (Aug 10, 2004)

You can't convert a quicktime file to an mpeg by changing the file extension.

You'll need a 3rd party prog to do that.


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Try something like Super http://www.erightsoft.com/SUPER.html to convert the .mov file to a .mpg file and then edit the converted file with WMM.


----------



## jsml (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, you're just not going to be able to edit the .mov file...search on download.com for software that converts video types (into one that is compatible with Windows Movie Maker). The 'free' ones will most likely have a watermark stamp on it until you buy them, but maybe you'll find something. I like download.com because they test all the programs and make sure they are malware and spyware free.


----------

